# Yay! New Sig



## Awdofgum (Mar 20, 2008)

Creative isn't it?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 20, 2008)

psst...
What's stage 7?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm the stage 7 boss, duh
there is no stage 8 cause no one can get past me


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 21, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> I'm the stage 7 boss, duh
> there is no stage 8 cause no one can get past me


Well, one time, I beat the internet.
The last guy was pretty hard.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 21, 2008)

no wonder why linkiboy hates you

or thinks your annoying

Edit: j/k


----------

